

Gemvara Locks Up $15M from Balderton Capital; Bringing Total to $26M [video] - thankuz
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/03/23/gemvara-locks-up-15-million-from-balderton-capital-bringing-total-raised-to-26-million/

======
thankuz
From the Gemvara Blog: [http://blog.gemvara.com/2011/03/23/gemvara-announces-
additio...](http://blog.gemvara.com/2011/03/23/gemvara-announces-additional-
investment/)

Also covered on Xconomy: [http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2011/03/23/gemvara-
sparkles-wi...](http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2011/03/23/gemvara-sparkles-
with-15m-series-c-leads-way-in-mass-customization-of-jewelry/)

